# [SOLVED] Ibm t42p



## usen100 (Oct 6, 2009)

Hi guys im looking for this driver for an IBM T42p laptop with fresh install of window xp "Network Controller'' Biometric coprocessor, Video controller.

Hardware Id of the devices are stated below

PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4E54&SUBSYS_054F1014&REV_80\4&1BFA44D4%0&0008 For video controller (VGA compatible)

USB\VID_0483&PID_2016\5&1C077785&0&2 Biometric coprocessor

PC1\VEN_1489&DEV_A504&SUBSYS_50001489&REV_00\4&39A85302&0&10F0 Network controller 


PLEASE CAN ANYONE HELP ME WITH THOSE.

I hope to hear from anyone.

Thank you


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Ibm t42p*

Try the Drivers listed below.

http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/MIGR-55386.html#video


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Ibm t42p*

Hi,
All your drivers can be found here:
http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/MIGR-55386.html

Drivers you requested from your post:

*Video*: ATI Radeon, FireGL Series
http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/document.do?lndocid=MIGR-41918

*Network Controller*: Cisco Systems Mini PCI Wireless LAN
http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/document.do?lndocid=MIGR-42683

*Biometric Coprocessor*: Finger Print Reader
http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/document.do?lndocid=MIGR-70064

Let us know how you make out.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## usen100 (Oct 6, 2009)

*Re: Ibm t42p*

Hello Bill..

Thanks for the support and the drivers you pasted for me., I have re-downloaded them and reboot my laptop 7times and they are still not working.. Could you please veiw the hardware ID onces again. Or is there any other website i could see good IBM drivers from IBM.com cos i have downloaded all i have gotten there. 

Hardware Id of the devices are stated below

PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4E54&SUBSYS_054F1014&REV_80\4&1BFA44D4%0&0008 For video controller (VGA compatible)

USB\VID_0483&PID_2016\5&1C077785&0&2 Biometric coprocessor

PC1\VEN_1489&DEV_A504&SUBSYS_50001489&REV_00\4&39A85302&0&10F0 Network controller 

Thanks for the support I would be hoping to hear from you again. 

Thanks onces Boss


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Ibm t42p*

This is strange, The codes match perfectly.
The drivers I linked to you should install without issues.

How are you installing the drivers?
Have you tried a manual install?

Download and Extract the driver to a folder
Note where you have extracted the driver.

Go to the Device Manager
Right click on the error>Update
Select: No, not this time
Select: Install from a list or specific location (Advanced)
Select: Include this location in the search
Select Browse and browse to the folder you extracted the driver to.
XP should install the driver.

Bill


----------



## usen100 (Oct 6, 2009)

*Re: Ibm t42p*

Hello Bill,

Thanks for your consign, I hope everything is well with you. This driver thing is driving me crazy, I did what you told me to do last and it says the same this; The following file is already on your computer and it ask if i should overwrite the file..that means the driver is on my system but not working.

Can I ask a question? I have tried to open some website and they wouldn't open on my laptop? Could it be cos of the vedio controller, cos am having problem opening any anti virus websites like CA, MACAFEE even mircosoft. 

Would your advice be for me to reformat the laptop again?

Thanks so much Bill.


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: Ibm t42p*

Hello, yes I would recommend a reinstall of the operating system again.

Make sure to use a clean computer to do this below here.

This time use a harddrive utility found here:
http://www.tacktech.com/display.cfm?ttid=287

Download the ISO cd image for your harddrive and burn it to a cd as an image file
You can use this program here for burning it as an image file:
http://www.imgburn.com/

Now if you dont find one for your harddrive then use one of these here:

Killdisk - http://www.killdisk.com/
Dban - http://www.dban.org/download

Note: Use BCCOMP driver list there and burn them to a cd.

Post back and let us know how it goes, ty.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Ibm t42p*

The drivers should be installing with the manual install.
Are you extracting the driver to a folder or running the setup exe?
Is your version of XP a legit version or one that was downloaded?

Each driver link I gave you comes with installation instructions (Scroll down the page).

If you are trying to connect to the internet wirelessly, then you will not beable to until the driver is installed.
Are the above three errors the only errors you have in the Device Manager?

Bill


----------



## usen100 (Oct 6, 2009)

*Re: Ibm t42p*

Thanks again Bill, The drivers are install the way i installed others i found. I actually have another laptop called IBM X40 and IBM T42P I had to copy all the drivers from the X40 and tried them on the T42P, other drivers worked well except those and they are the only 3errors i have on my system. The XP i am usng is a legit XP and not downloaded. I will try to go back and read the installation instruction from the driver. And if it doesn't work I will write again am so greatful.

Thanks so much.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Ibm t42p*

Hi,
If you downloaded the drivers to your desktop and click on the exe file, these drivers will extract themselves to C:\Driver folder.
Open My Computer>Left click on the C: drive
Show hidden files
Look for a folder named Drivers
The drivers you downloaded should be in this folder.

From there you may have to run the setup exe file or install the driver through the device manager


----------



## usen100 (Oct 6, 2009)

*Re: Ibm t42p*

Thanks BCCOMP,

Am happy you explained what I was supposed to do. I can see i was the one making the mistake, I did what you said and i can see the drivers were hidden so I looked for the driver from the C: drive and it worked fine. Thanks so much am so happy atleast am getting there its just the error for the network controller thats not working. I also did the same thing for the driver for network controller, some of the setup entered and when i try to install somethings it says something like cisco Aironet client adapters.

Am so greatful Again Thanks so much.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Ibm t42p*

Can I get the exact error message?

Bill


----------



## usen100 (Oct 6, 2009)

*Re: Ibm t42p*

The error message No Cisco Wireless LAN Client Adapters Installed.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Ibm t42p*



> PC1\VEN_1489&DEV_A504&SUBSYS_50001489&REV_00\4&39A85302&0&10F0 Network controller


Check the number (from your first post) above.
Should it be PC*I*\VEN_14*B*9&DEV_A504&SUBSYS_50001489&REV_00\4&39A85302&0&10F0?

If it is this should be the driver:
http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/document.do?lndocid=MIGR-42683

*Download* the above driver to your desktop
Make a *New Folder *in *My Documents *(Name it *Network*)
Go back to the desktop and *RIGHT* click the file *1kwc42ww* (file you downloaded).
*Extract* the driver to the *Network* folder (you made) in *My Documents*
Open the *Device Manager*
*Right* click on the Network Controller error
Select: *Update driver*
Select: *No, not this time *and click *Next*
Select: *Install from a list or specific location *(Advanced) and click *Next*
Select: *Include this location in the search *only
Select: *BROWSE* Browse to the folder you made in My Documents (*Network*) to the *SUB* Folder *PPC-MPI* to *XP* and click *Next*

The Driver installation should start. If the installer displays a *"Digital Signature not found"* message. Click *Continue Anyway * (if this message appears). 
Click the *Finish* button when the installation completes. 
Reboot the computer. 

Let me know if it installs

Bill


----------



## usen100 (Oct 6, 2009)

*Re: Ibm t42p*

Oh my Bill.. You are right i gave the wrong number or alphabet..Its suppose to be PCI\VEN_14B9&DEV_A504&SUBSYS_50001489&REV_00\4&39A85302&0&10F0? You're right.
I will try to download it and do what you said.
I am so greatful for your support, atleast have learnt alot about this driver thing and from what you have explained to me so far. I'll download it and then let you know.

Thanks so much


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Ibm t42p*

Follow the directions I posted in post #14
Let me know how you make out.
Bill


----------



## usen100 (Oct 6, 2009)

*Re: Ibm t42p*

Thank you so much Bill everything is working fine now am am so glad.. I have learnt alot from the driver thing. I am so greatful If you lived close by me i would have brought you a drink lol..Thanks so much for the help.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Ibm t42p*

HI:wave:,
Glad you have it up and runningray:

We can still have that drink
Here's to ya:4-cheers:

Bill:grin:


----------



## usen100 (Oct 6, 2009)

Hello Bill Just a question? Why can't I open any antivirus website on my laptop. Could my XP be a problem. I am using a service pack 2 XP which i ordered online.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

usen100 said:


> Hello Bill Just a question? Why can't I open any antivirus website on my laptop. Could my XP be a problem. I am using a service pack 2 XP which i ordered online.


Is this a Legit version of XP SP2?
I know off no online order of XP SP2.

Bill


----------



## usen100 (Oct 6, 2009)

Hi guys im looking for this driver for an IBM X40 laptop with fresh install of window xp "Multimedia Audio controller, PCI Modem.

Hardware Id of the devices are stated below

PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24C5&SUBSYS_05581014&REV_01\3&61AAA01&0&FD For Multimedia

PLEASE CAN ANYONE HELP ME WITH just this.

I hope to hear from anyone.

Thank you


----------

